# SuperMoons 2015-2034



## Curt Renz (May 22, 2017)

The media are once again getting hyperbolic about SuperMoons. The one their promoting this Sunday isn't even on my list of the 10 greatest angular diameter Full Moons of 2015-2034. However the Full Moon coming early the following month is #3.

Also note that the widest Full Moons are not necessarily the brightest. Factors to be considered for brightness other than nearness to Earth are nearness to Sun and nearness to Ecliptic. The brightest Full Moon over the next year will be the Lunar Eclipse in late January, at the moments before entering and after leaving the Earth's penumbra. The brightest Full Moon during 2015-2034 will occur at the moments just outside the Lunar Eclipse of January 2019, but it is not on my list of the 10 Full Moons with the greatest angular diameters.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

I... uh... nominate this for the 2017 M3OC Awards in the category of Most Randomly Informative Post.


----------

